# Golf society prizes



## jdchelsea (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello all

I'm looking for some ideas for golf prizes for a society day. Top prize of Â£100 2nd prize Â£50 and same again for the ladies. all suggestions welcome. Trophies already purchased so dont need to worry about them.


----------



## One Planer (Aug 10, 2011)

What about prizes for longest drive and/or nearest the pin?


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 10, 2011)

where is the society based?

maybe a custom fitting day would be a good prize,


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 11, 2011)

I play in a few societies. Prize choice is such a hard thing to get right. Depends on the people that make up the membership. Never seen prize money up for grabs though. 

If you were to go by the book the rules of golf are pretty strict about prizes for amateurs though and cash can make people do funny things if you get me. From what I've seen in some society comps with good prizes it would need to be a very trustworthy group. If they aren't I'd recommend using a draw to select the fourballs and break up any conspirators. 

One society tends to have golf equipment as prizes and has an arrangement with the local golf shop that supplies them. Unwanted prizes can then be exchanged for other items or credit is given in the shop. Vouchers would be a better prize as equipment is such a personal thing although the prize table wouldn't look quite as impressive with a load of envelopes on it. 

The other has a range of stuff from weekends away to crystal  etc. A lot of stuff that would basically help keep HID happy and probably help the winner justify playing more often instead of going on that shopping trip. Not so good if the majority of members are single though. 

How about a 2 ball voucher for a high end course. 

Bottles of booze make great prizes for longest drive or nearest the pin and if got from the local pub can usually be exchanged for the players preferred plonk. A sleeve of quality balls can also go down well for minor prizes.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 11, 2011)

Modesty forbids


----------



## jdchelsea (Aug 11, 2011)

thanks for the input everyone. Just to make it clear though, when I say Â£100 and Â£50 I meant that is our budget for those prizes. we do not intend to hand people cash. We also have small budgets of Â£20-Â£30 for longest drive comp and 2 closest the pin prizes but for those I'll just grab bits and pieces from the local golf shop. For the main prize I think vouchers are a bit rubbish and clubs/equipment, as someone said, are tough to buy because what suits one person wont suit another. 

The age range of the society is that of a slightly older generation (although there are some young ones) with the average age probably being around the late 50's early 60's.

Anymore suggestions are still welcome.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 11, 2011)

If the age is higher then I would go for decent bottle of port, wine and glasses that sort of thing. If the age range were younger and I had Â£100 to spend on a prize I would go for an Ipod or something of that ilk.


----------

